# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Vraag voor vriendin

## Jojo76

Hoi allemaal.

Een vriendin van mij is vorige maand gestopt met de pil (Marvelon). Nu zou ze tegelijk met mij haar menstruatie moeten krijgen als ze de pil nog geslikt zou hebben en dat was vorige week zaterdag. Tot op heden is ze nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden en heeft ze donderdag 2 weken geleden (2 juni) wel glazige afscheiding gehad, een aantal dagen last van buikpijn en gevoelige borsten. Zwanger kan ze niet zijn want ze heeft veilige sex gehad. Kan iemand haar gerust stellen want mij lukt het niet.  :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Niets om je zorgen om te maken, als je stopt met de pil heeft je lichaam even wat tijd nodig om weer tot zichzelf te komen.
De hormonen die je door de pil binnen krijgt, zijn niet meteen uit je systeem.
Vaak is in het begin de menstruatie wat onregelmatig. Er zijn zelfs vrouwen die maanden niet ongesteld worden als ze net gestopt zijn.

Hoop dat je je vriendin gerust kunt stellen. Als ze zich erge zorgen blijft maken, is het misschien verstandig haar naar de dokter te laten gaan. Die kan haar precies vertellen wat ze kan verwachten.

Xx

----------


## Jojo76

> Niets om je zorgen om te maken, als je stopt met de pil heeft je lichaam even wat tijd nodig om weer tot zichzelf te komen.
> De hormonen die je door de pil binnen krijgt, zijn niet meteen uit je systeem.
> Vaak is in het begin de menstruatie wat onregelmatig. Er zijn zelfs vrouwen die maanden niet ongesteld worden als ze net gestopt zijn.
> 
> Hoop dat je je vriendin gerust kunt stellen. Als ze zich erge zorgen blijft maken, is het misschien verstandig haar naar de dokter te laten gaan. Die kan haar precies vertellen wat ze kan verwachten.
> 
> Xx


Bedankt... Ik heb het doorgemaild. Ik heb hetzelfde gehad alleen ik werd wel netjes op tijd ongesteld.

----------


## ikke64

dan ben jij de uitzondering  :Wink:

----------


## Jojo76

Mijn vriendin wordt nu wijs gemaakt dat ze een miskraam heeft gehad. Ze heeft geen helder bloed verloren maar alleen wat bruinige afscheiding en is een wel een hele week "ongesteld" geweest. Ze heeft 1x sex gehad voor die tijd met condoom maar haar vriend weet niet zeker of het condoom heel was gebleven. Het was nl. erg nat volgens hem. Ik kan het me niet voorstellen omdat ze 1x sex heeft gehad en net gestopt is met de pil. Ik heb tegen haar gezegd dat ik dit niet geloof en dat ze moet afwachten tot de volgende menstruatie.

----------


## willemijn2

> Mijn vriendin wordt nu wijs gemaakt dat ze een miskraam heeft gehad. Ze heeft geen helder bloed verloren maar alleen wat bruinige afscheiding en is een wel een hele week "ongesteld" geweest. Ze heeft 1x sex gehad voor die tijd met condoom maar haar vriend weet niet zeker of het condoom heel was gebleven. Het was nl. erg nat volgens hem. Ik kan het me niet voorstellen omdat ze 1x sex heeft gehad en net gestopt is met de pil. Ik heb tegen haar gezegd dat ik dit niet geloof en dat ze moet afwachten tot de volgende menstruatie.


Hoi Jolanda,
Als ze gerustgesteld wil worden moet ze gewoon even naar de huisarts. Even een testje doen en ze weet precies wat er wel en niet aan de hand is. 
Al die wilde verhalen zijn erg vervelend.

Succes.

----------


## ikke64

of voor een paar centen een test bij een drogist (laten) halen  :Wink:

----------


## MissMolly

Precies...
Waarom zou je jezelf gek gaan zitten maken met allerlei zorgen en wilde fantasieën als je met 1 testje meteen weet dat het goed is. En als het dan heel misschien toch NIET goed is, ben je tenminste nog op tijd om er iets aan te doen.

----------


## Jojo76

Een zwangerschapstest heeft ze gedaan en ze was niet zwanger. Als ze nu een cyclus van 28 dagen zou hebben zou ze morgen weer haar periode moeten krijgen. Maar even afwachten...

----------


## willemijn2

Hopelijk gaat ze nou niet zitten stressen dat het vandaag moet komen. Want je raad het al: dan komt het niet...

Soms is het krijgen van je menstruatie een hele opluchting... zucht...

----------


## Jojo76

Hihi... ze is het gisteravond al geworden.  :Big Grin:

----------

